# Como desactivar alarma de un cavalier 1991



## gibram12 (Dic 17, 2007)

buenos dias ... 
soi propietario de un cavalier año 1991 y trae consigo la alarma de agencia la cual es antigua es de la que se activa con una llave, el problema es que se descompuso y no deja de sonar a cada rato suena y suena .... es muy molesto y por tal motivo no uso el carro quisiera aver si me pueden proporcionar un diagrama, o una sugerencia para eliminarla de completo ya que se ha vuelto muy molesto 

de antemano muchas gracias  

muy interesante esta pagina


----------



## Dano (Dic 17, 2007)

Espero que sea con buenos fines...  

SI quieres que deje de sonar, primero debes saber de donde viene el sonido, luego que lo identificas, puede ser un piezoeléctrico o la bocina u otra cosa le desconectas el cable de corriente y debería dejar de sonar.

Saludos


----------

